# Biraz benzeseler de aslında çok farklılar.



## hhtt

Merhaba, "Biraz benzeselerde aslında çok farklılar" cümlesini nasıl çevirebiliriz? "In spite of they a little resemble they are very different." Bir de buradaki -de nin görevi nedir,
ayrık mı yazılmalı yoksa bitişik mi?


----------



## Rallino

_In spite of_'tan sonra cümle koyamayız.
O yüzden: _In spite of the fact that they look somewhat similar, they're actually very different.
_Ya da isim gelecek: _In spite of the little resemblance they bear, they're actually quite different.


_


> Bir de buradaki -de nin görevi nedir,
> ayrık mı yazılmalı yoksa bitişik mi?



"Nerede?" sorusunun cevabını veriyor mu?
-- Nerede?
-- Benzeseler de.

Böyle bir diyalog mümkün değil. "_Benzeseler de" _cümlede yer alan olayın nerede geçtiğinin cevabını vermiyor. Bu durumda _d__e_ ayrı yazılır.


----------



## the north remembers

even if geldi benim aklıma, ama olmuyor sanırım even if ile.


----------



## Rallino

the north remembers said:


> even if geldi benim aklıma, ama olmuyor sanırım even if ile.


_Even though _veya _Although_ aynı anlamı verir. _Even if_ ile _"benzeseler bile"_ anlamı oluyor. Anlamda çok büyük bir değişiklik olmasa da %100 aynı değil.


----------



## ngparos

Even though they resemble each other, they are very different.
*ya da 
*Although they resemble each other, they are very different.*

Even if *ile de çevirebilirsin.


----------



## hhtt

ngparos said:


> Even though they resemble each other, they are very different.
> *ya da
> *Although they resemble each other, they are very different.*
> 
> Even if *ile de çevirebilirsin.



Yani "Even if they resemble each other, they are very different" olarak mı?


----------



## ngparos

hhtt said:


> Yani "Even if they resemble each other, they are very different" olarak mı?



Aynen ama ben even though ile başlamayı tercih ederim. Daha tam çeviri olur gibime geliyor.


----------

